# MrShades Gaggia OPV spring mod kit



## MrShades

Well, after much R&D and fiddling - I now have an easy way to change the Gaggia 'fixed' OPV to 9 bar, and have put the parts required together into a small kit.

So - if you have one of the Gaggia's with the OPV on top of the pump, like the photo below (typically this is all Gaggia Classics from 2015 onwards, including the 2018+ and Pro versions):










...then you can avoid having to cut the standard (12 bar) spring irreversibly down in size, and just buy my little kit with three replacement springs!

I'm providing TWO versions of the kit:

1. "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit" - contains 3 replacement springs and instructions - £9 inc UK P&P

2. "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit PLUS" - contains the same 3 replacement springs and instructions AND a length of silicone tubing and a silicone bung - £12 inc UK P&P

(If you need shipping elsewhere, then add £1.80 to the UK price for Europe, and add £2.60 to the UK price for Rest-of-World).

*IMPORTANT:*

If you have a machine where the OPV already vents back to the TANK then you just need the standard kit (1) above. Your machine will already have TWO pipes going into the water tank at the moment.

If you have a machine where the OPV vents via a Y piece into the DRIP TRAY then you need to change that so that goes back to the tank, and you need the PLUS kit (2) above. Your machine will only have ONE pipe going into the water tank at the moment.

Ths supplied springs will give you:

1. 9 bar (the recommended extraction pressure)

2. 6.5 bar (a great lower pressure extraction pressure)

3. 5 bar (even lower!)

(and your standard spring is 12 bar)

All you need to install them is a Philips screwdriver to remove the top of the Classic, and then a 10mm spanner to remove the OPV nipple from the pump - remove one spring, put a different one in and then refit the OPV nipple. It's a 2 minute job. If you need to fit the additional silicone pipe, then you pull the current one off the OPV nipple and put a silicone bung in it (other solenoid valve water is splashed over the inside of your machine!) and then attach the new silicone pipe to the OPV nipple and route it into the tank via one of the spare holes.

Simples!

It's all shipped in a little box to avoid any damage of the springs in transit:










Send me a PM if you're interested in buying - Everything is in stock and shipping now!


----------



## John_s

I've already contacted you!


----------



## Elodis

PM Sent - thank you!


----------



## jschenk

@MrShades so with this mod and the one that prevents auto shut-off would you say the new "pro" is again as good as the original classic or are there other issues still?


----------



## MrShades

jschenk said:


> @MrShades so with this mod and the one that prevents auto shut-off would you say the new "pro" is again as good as the original classic or are there other issues still?


With this mod and the disable of the eco-shutdown feature then yes, this machine is at least on a par with the earlier (pre 2015) Classics.

Arguably the steam wand is better on this one - unless the earlier Classic has an upgraded wand too.

With the price of them coming down to circa £350 new now - which is much more sensible that the £399 that they RRP at - they're a good option now for anyone wanting a new Classic.

If anyone wants the OPV spring mod kit AND the timer disable cable then I can do that for just an extra £1

Also, for owners of 2015 Classics, the OPV mod works the same on those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo El Beano

Thanks @MrShades Looking forward to giving it a whirl.

I already did try the 'cutting the spring mod' measured pressure at roughly 9.5 with a pretty dodgy pressure gauge (it was leaking a bit). I dont have this gauge anymore, and I thought that the OPV screwed in a bit further than what it was originally. Do you think this will have an effect on the actual pressure with your springs? i.e. will a few turns either way add or take off a bar or two of pressure?


----------



## MrShades

Not having the brass nipple screwed in properly will affect the spring pressure and hence the OPV pressure, yes. I doubt it's be a bar or two, probably tenths of a bar - but it would make a difference.

I recommend using a proper spanner to remove and refit the nipple from the OPV because when you screw it back in there's a fairly positive end point - when it's screwed in fully. I've measured all pressures of my kit with the nipple screwed in fully. If you use a pair of pliers or something similar to screw the nipple out / in then it's far from obvious when you've hit the 'end' and it's fully screwed in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbug

Great little kit!!

Dead easy to fit and nice clear instructions..

Now to start dialling in again lol

Thanks Adrian!!


----------



## MochaMoose

Very happy with the results of the OPV mod. My shots are no longer acidic and I don't get sprayed with water when I stop the pour anymore. ?

My Gaggia has been saved from the scrapheap!

Just in time too now the cafes are closed.

Thanks @MrShades


----------



## onekios

MrShades said:


> "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit PLUS"


 hello there,

please read your email, i've sent you an inquiry for this item several days ago.

thank you


----------



## MrShades

onekios said:


> hello there,
> 
> please read your email, i've sent you an inquiry for this item several days ago.
> 
> thank you


 "Send me a PM if you're interested in buying - Everything is in stock and shipping now!"


----------



## shansby

Hey started out with your kit, the 6.5 bar spring. So far so good, except steaming is severely diminished. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## MrShades

shansby said:


> Hey started out with your kit, the 6.5 bar spring. So far so good, except steaming is severely diminished. Any advice? Thanks


 You might find that the valve cap (the small round disk) isn't seated properly in the bottom of the OPV and hence the low pressure of the 6.5bar spring is failing to keep the pressure in properly when steaming, and hence water is just flowing out of the boiler, down the water delivery tube and back into your tank.

Try taking the spring and valve cap/disk out and reinserting it all, making sure that the disk is properly situated in the bottom of the OPV valve. It's free floating, so it can end up at an angle or otherwise not located properly on the end of the spring and cause this issue.

As the boiler for steam in a Classic should hit around 145c then the pressure should be well below 6.5bar (or even 5 bar) - if you're on a standard 145c thermostat and hence it peaks at about 155c then that would be around 4.5 bar in theory. If you're using a PID and have higher steam temps then you should be OK up to a boiler temp of about 165C (6 bar)


----------



## shansby

Used a toothpick to remove the valve cap-disk, and replaced it by fitting the spring on top of the valve cap and pushing them in together. Steams great now! thanks


----------



## skrivtilper

Received the kit today and switched to the 9 bar spring in literally 10 minutes. Great kit.

The first few shots show great improvement in terms of acidity, and absolutely no backsplash.
You greatly improve the machine, thanks.


----------



## RMcG

Finally got round to switching the spring over last night - that was the most pleasant and straightforward mod to do! Actually, it might be pipped to first place by the timer disable mod, which was even more simple!

First shot was noticeably nicer (maybe that's in my head, but I'm sure it really was!), I'm really looking forward to the rest of them. I chose to start with the 9 bar spring- the excellent kit obviously allows me to switch in the 6.5 or 5 bar at any point when I choose


----------



## Martythecat

Just sent ya a message.


----------



## C1sco

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## MrShades

Many people have asked me "How easy is it to fit this?" and "How long does it take to fit this?" - well, to answer both questions and give a little more insight I've made a quick Yotube video (that also links back to this thread).

The total video - with me explaining what to do, etc. is about 7 minutes long. I reckon (if I had to) I could fit a new spring in less than 5 minutes... most people should be able to do it in around 10 I guess.

It's pretty simple...


----------



## anditstime

Gaggia's official response is that they factory set their machine to 9bar....... 🤐🤪


----------



## John_s

Just installed the mod kit, took me about 10min because.. well the video is self explanatory! Thank you Mr Shades!


----------



## MrShades

anditstime said:


> Gaggia's official response is that they factory set their machine to 9bar....... 🤐🤪
> 
> 
> View attachment 38585


 They're on another planet if they think that...


----------



## desantis1988

Inboxed you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Johnson

shansby said:


> Used a toothpick to remove the valve cap-disk, and replaced it by fitting the spring on top of the valve cap and pushing them in together. Steams great now! thanks


 I've been struggling with steam power and have tried the same technique (pushing the cap and spring in together but no luck). Just checking this is the correct cap placement? Any other tips? Cheers.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

MrShades said:


> With this mod and the disable of the eco-shutdown feature then yes, this machine is at least on a par with the earlier (pre 2015) Classics.
> 
> Arguably the steam wand is better on this one - unless the earlier Classic has an upgraded wand too.
> 
> With the price of them coming down to circa £350 new now - which is much more sensible that the £399 that they RRP at - they're a good option now for anyone wanting a new Classic.
> 
> If anyone wants the OPV spring mod kit AND the timer disable cable then I can do that for just an extra £1
> 
> Also, for owners of 2015 Classics, the OPV mod works the same on those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Where can you find then at £350 please


----------



## MrShades

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Where can you find then at £350 please


https://www.costco.co.uk/Appliances/Small-Kitchen-Appliances/Gaggia-Classic-Espresso-ESE-Coffee-Capsule-Machine-RI948018/p/303997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

MrShades said:


> https://www.costco.co.uk/Appliances/Small-Kitchen-Appliances/Gaggia-Classic-Espresso-ESE-Coffee-Capsule-Machine-RI948018/p/303997
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, out of stock :-(. Done you have to be a Costco member to buy from them?


----------



## MrShades

AnotherCoffee were doing them around that price too - but it's supply/demand at the moment so the prices are typically back up to £400ish now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## constantinoo

MrShades said:


> Well, after much R&D and fiddling - I now have an easy way to change the Gaggia 'fixed' OPV to 9 bar, and have put the parts required together into a small kit.
> 
> So - if you have one of the Gaggia's with the OPV on top of the pump, like the photo below (typically this is all Gaggia Classics from 2015 onwards, including the 2018+ and Pro versions):
> 
> 
> 
> ...then you can avoid having to cut the standard (12 bar) spring irreversibly down in size, and just buy my little kit with three replacement springs!
> 
> I'm providing TWO versions of the kit:
> 
> 1. "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit" - contains 3 replacement springs and instructions - £9 inc UK P&P
> 
> 2. "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit PLUS" - contains the same 3 replacement springs and instructions AND a length of silicone tubing and a silicone bung - £12 inc UK P&P
> 
> (If you need shipping elsewhere, then add £1.80 to the UK price for Europe, and add £2.60 to the UK price for Rest-of-World).
> 
> *IMPORTANT:*
> 
> If you have a machine where the OPV already vents back to the TANK then you just need the standard kit (1) above. Your machine will already have TWO pipes going into the water tank at the moment.
> 
> If you have a machine where the OPV vents via a Y piece into the DRIP TRAY then you need to change that so that goes back to the tank, and you need the PLUS kit (2) above. Your machine will only have ONE pipe going into the water tank at the moment.
> 
> Ths supplied springs will give you:
> 
> 1. 9 bar (the recommended extraction pressure)
> 
> 2. 6.5 bar (a great lower pressure extraction pressure)
> 
> 3. 5 bar (even lower!)
> 
> (and your standard spring is 12 bar)
> 
> All you need to install them is a Philips screwdriver to remove the top of the Classic, and then a 10mm spanner to remove the OPV nipple from the pump - remove one spring, put a different one in and then refit the OPV nipple. It's a 2 minute job. If you need to fit the additional silicone pipe, then you pull the current one off the OPV nipple and put a silicone bung in it (other solenoid valve water is splashed over the inside of your machine!) and then attach the new silicone pipe to the OPV nipple and route it into the tank via one of the spare holes.
> 
> Simples!
> 
> It's all shipped in a little box to avoid any damage of the springs in transit:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested in buying - Everything is in stock and shipping now!


 Hi, can be done on the gaggia baby class?, is equipped with plastic opv, pretty similar with yours but instead of the brass end is plastic. Thanks


----------



## MrShades

constantinoo said:


> Hi, can be done on the gaggia baby class?, is equipped with plastic opv, pretty similar with yours but instead of the brass end is plastic. Thanks


 It'll probably work on a Baby Class, yes - can you remopve the standard spring? Is it approximately 25mm long? If so I'd assume that it'll work - yes.


----------



## k1998w

This looks amazing! New here and just recently purchased a new Gaggia Classic, so will send you a PM. Cheers!


----------



## constantinoo

MrShades said:


> It'll probably work on a Baby Class, yes - can you remopve the standard spring? Is it approximately 25mm long? If so I'd assume that it'll work - yes.


 Hi, thanks, I'll try to open and let you know.


----------



## constantinoo

Hi, I've checked, is 25mm long and 7mm diameter


----------



## MrShades

constantinoo said:


> Hi, I've checked, is 25mm long and 7mm diameter


Should be OK then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilm

Single-line PID, OPV kit and override cable order coming up, just as soon as I can send a PM! Will be ordering a pressure guage portafilter for my 2019 GC too.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

Hi. As a newby, What does lowering the extract pressure do. I've read that the 9bar spring makes better coffee but how.; and what advantages does lowering the extract to 6.5 or even 5 bar give you?

Thanks and sorry if i'm missing the obvious.


----------



## MrShades

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Hi. As a newby, What does lowering the extract pressure do. I've read that the 9bar spring makes better coffee but how.; and what advantages does lowering the extract to 6.5 or even 5 bar give you?
> Thanks and sorry if i'm missing the obvious.


I think you'll struggle to find anyone who can give you those answers within a few lines of a forum post.

I'd suggest you google 'espresso extraction pressure' and throw the words 'high' or 'low' in there as well and read up on this huge subject. If you're very new to espresso then it's perhaps not the easiest subject to enusersyand the "how" and just go with the fact that 9 bar and lower are better than the 12 bar that the Classic comes set to as standard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilm

I've struggled with channelling (when using a bottomless portafilter) with my stock Gaggia Classic so will be ordering a pressure gauge to determine my actual dynamic pressure, as I'm presuming (hoping) this is going to be well above 9 bar and the source of my problems.


----------



## Sheedapistawl

Hey Mr shades I sent you a message - new to the forums but keen to buy the OPV spring mod kit! (Sent a message here as well as on Reddit sorry to pester but just wanted to make sure to reach you where you are!)


----------



## Votross

Received and installed my 9 bar spring today. What a difference it has made. Thank you, MrShades!

Today's brew:


----------



## neilm

I installed the OPV kit over the weekend. Swapped out the factory 12 bar spring (which measured 13 bar on the gauge) with the 9 bar spring (which measures 11 bar on the gauge), so maybe the Joe Frex gauge is measuring +1 bar higher than actual - if so this isn't an issue, just something to be aware of. Assuming I'm right about it registering +1 bar high, then my Classic with 9 bar spring is hopefully now producing 10 bar static pressure.


----------



## John K

Hi there

Thank you for this! I am so excited to stumble upon a solution for 2019+ models!! Are you able to ship the springs to the US? I would like to order the basic kit (my machine already has 2 lines in the tank). How could we get in touch?

Kind regards

John K


----------



## MrShades

EXCITING UPDATE:

We've just launched a new website to make everything a little easier - check out www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk

Obviously you can still contact me on here - but ordering is now via the website and queries etc may be faster over there too, as we have web chat and email etc

Thanks!

Adrian / MrShades / Mr Shades of Coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahyaan

That's fantastic news


----------



## John_s

Well done Mr Shades! I wish you a very good start with your new Business!


----------



## Jollybean

Good luck with the new website Mr S. You deserve it to take off from all the help and support you have provided on this forum


----------



## Deegee

Licked, stamped and ordered the OPV for mine from @MrShades shiny new website, looking very good there MrS and congrats on it going live today!

Sit back and have a cold one later after all your hard work?


----------



## SirGrindsalot

Just put my order in, the new website looks great. Clear and concise instructions for dopes like me, and everything is very reasonably priced. Despite having the twin-tube variant I went with the plus kit to nab some extra tubing. Instructions already arrived via e-mail... looks simple enough. Thanks Mr. Shades for making your mods so approachable and easy to buy. Good luck with the site!


----------



## Deegee

Deegee said:


> Licked, stamped and ordered the OPV for mine from @MrShades shiny new website, looking very good there MrS and congrats on it going live today!


 It arrived by post 40mins ago and the 9bar spring is in, tested and ready to go tomorrow morning, sadly it's past the witching hour for me, coffee after 2pm is a sure guarantee of seeing the other 2 O'clock laid in bed staring at the ceiling, but I've got a batch of Square Mile Sweetshop defrosting ready to start in the morning!


----------



## SirGrindsalot

Just installed my kit and tried a few shots. First thing I noticed is that the bottomless portafilter no longer spews fines everywhere as pressure first builds. And there are far fewer fines at the bottom of the glass. I started getting these explosive fines after upgrading baskets. I had a feeling my barsitapro basket was not designed for the pressure the classic created before doing the mod. That is now alleviated.

I am extremely happy with the performance of my machine now. I feel like it's finally balanced and calibrated for non-pressurized baskets. And most importantly, taste... consistently less bitter, and there are earthy flavors in the beans I never tasted before. Very happy with the mod.


----------



## shaneg

installed last night, really quick delivery from the website and everything was running smoothly for my morning coffee. Really easy install along with the Eco timer disable!


----------



## MrShades

shaneg said:


> installed last night, really quick delivery from the website and everything was running smoothly for my morning coffee. Really easy install along with the Eco timer disable!


Great news - thanks; try the 6.5bar if you haven't already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneg

MrShades said:


> Great news - thanks; try the 6.5bar if you haven't already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's on the to do list after i can get some consistency going with 9 bar. Which is preceeded on the list with a PID install from your good self as well! Thanks for all the great work you're doing!


----------



## Iris Maczura

I would like to purchase the plus kit for my gaggia Classic pro. Thank you for the instructional video. What is your preferred method of payment?

Iris (USA)


----------



## Stels

Hi, i have the Gaggia Classic 9403/11 model and want to get the 9 bar spring. could you please advise how much it is with shipping to Cyprus.


----------



## Stels

Im new to the MOD game and when i found out that i could get an even better brew out of my classic tables turned for my coffee experience.


----------



## MrShades

Stels said:


> Hi, i have the Gaggia Classic 9403/11 model and want to get the 9 bar spring. could you please advise how much it is with shipping to Cyprus.


 Just head over to https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk and you should be able to see shipping options and order from there. Thanks!


----------



## Davebo

Sorry for the dumb question but does swapping out the spring replace unscrewing the OPV to vary the pressure? Is it one or the other ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrShades

Davebo said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but does swapping out the spring replace unscrewing the OPV to vary the pressure? Is it one or the other ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 On older models that have an adjustable brass OPV mounted on the boiler then you unscrew it, on the latest models (2015+) it's a non-adjustable pump mounted plastic OPV that you have to change the spring in.


----------



## Davebo

Thanks.

Mine is a 2011 model. What would be the best way to get to 9 bar please ?


----------



## MrShades

Davebo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Mine is a 2011 model. What would be the best way to get to 9 bar please ?


As above, adjust the adjustable OPV with the aid of a portafilter pressure gauge


----------



## klettern0

I need help with my OPV Kit.

I installed the new spring without any issues and everything worked as expected. But now after a few days and maybe 10 espressos the valve stopped working. When I want to pull a shot now, the entire water flows via the OPV directly back in to the tank.

Since then, I reinstalled the OPV roughly six times. I tried the original spring and the 9bar spring. As in the manual explained I took the valve disk out and carefully inserted it back in the housing with the spring. To increase the likelihood that it is fitted well, I turned the machine, so I could insert the three parts straight up so nothing falls out.

Now I can't pull a shot because the OPV leaks in every case.

Does anybody know what the problem could be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## klettern0

I solved the problem. It had nothing to do with the OPV kit.

I was just bad timing. My solenoid valve get clogged.


----------



## OlympusJim

Hi,

I have had a 2019 GC for about a year now and think it's a great machine. Reading about the model I came across the OPV mod but was not sure of what reducing the pressure will achieve. What advantage will the reduction in pressure provide.

I grind whole beans myself with a Gaggia MDF grinder.

If I added say the 9 bar spring would I then need to adjust how I prepare the shot?


----------



## Deegee

It depends on how you currently prepare the shot @OlympusJim, are you still using the pressurised basket or a regular basket?


----------



## ting_tang

OlympusJim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had a 2019 GC for about a year now and think it's a great machine. Reading about the model I came across the OPV mod but was not sure of what reducing the pressure will achieve. What advantage will the reduction in pressure provide.
> 
> I grind whole beans myself with a Gaggia MDF grinder.
> 
> If I added say the 9 bar spring would I then need to adjust how I prepare the shot?


 By my experience, you will need to grind finer. Everything else the same.


----------



## OlympusJim

Deegee said:


> It depends on how you currently prepare the shot @OlympusJim, are you still using the pressurised basket or a regular basket?


 Hi Deegee,

I actually use an unpressurised IMS basket (my first dipped toe into upgrading).

I suppose I am asking more to understand what will happen. If it is a reduced pressure will that result in a longer extraction as the water is being pushed through at a lower pressure and what effect will that have on the coffee?


----------



## Deegee

Generally a longer extraction will pull more from the puck, so if you're fully extracting now the longer the shot runs the higher the risk of over extraction becomes, but it's not quite as straightforward as that, as the lower pressure also reduces the chance of puck fracture and channeling. I fitted the spring kit, tweaked the grind and time slightly and was rewarded with a fuller taste from the cup. It's worth doing, especially as it's 1, not a lot of money, and 2, it takes about 10-15mins using a screwdriver and a 10mm spanner, easier than the older Classic tbh.


----------



## OlympusJim

Deegee said:


> Generally a longer extraction will pull more from the puck, so if you're fully extracting now the longer the shot runs the higher the risk of over extraction becomes, but it's not quite as straightforward as that, as the lower pressure also reduces the chance of puck fracture and channeling. I fitted the spring kit, tweaked the grind and time slightly and was rewarded with a fuller taste from the cup. It's worth doing, especially as it's 1, not a lot of money, and 2, it takes about 10-15mins using a screwdriver and a 10mm spanner, easier than the older Classic tbh.


 Thanks Deegee,

I do occasionally experience puck fracture so hopefully this will reduce this and like you say for the cost I will give it a try.

Apologies for the newbie questions, just wanted to understand what the advantages would be.

Is there anything else that would be useful for me to know / I should watch out for when I install the lower bar spring.


----------



## Deegee

Not really, I'd dial in a known favourite coffee, check the shot run time and the strength/balance/acidity etc, then change the spring and run it again so you've got a direct comparison, that way you'll know if the shot runs faster/slower or is slightly under/over extracted and can correct it easily without being concerned whether it's another variable like a different coffee or grind etc, keep it all the same and work from a known position.

Btw, If you remove the earth wires on the top plate/funnel assy, make sure they get refitted. HTH.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

MrShades said:


> Well, after much R&D and fiddling - I now have an easy way to change the Gaggia 'fixed' OPV to 9 bar, and have put the parts required together into a small kit.
> 
> So - if you have one of the Gaggia's with the OPV on top of the pump, like the photo below (typically this is all Gaggia Classics from 2015 onwards, including the 2018+ and Pro versions):
> 
> 
> 
> ...then you can avoid having to cut the standard (12 bar) spring irreversibly down in size, and just buy my little kit with three replacement springs!
> 
> I'm providing TWO versions of the kit:
> 
> 1. "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit" - contains 3 replacement springs and instructions - £9 inc UK P&P
> 
> 2. "Gaggia OPV spring mod kit PLUS" - contains the same 3 replacement springs and instructions AND a length of silicone tubing and a silicone bung - £12 inc UK P&P
> 
> (If you need shipping elsewhere, then add £1.80 to the UK price for Europe, and add £2.60 to the UK price for Rest-of-World).
> 
> *IMPORTANT:*
> 
> If you have a machine where the OPV already vents back to the TANK then you just need the standard kit (1) above. Your machine will already have TWO pipes going into the water tank at the moment.
> 
> If you have a machine where the OPV vents via a Y piece into the DRIP TRAY then you need to change that so that goes back to the tank, and you need the PLUS kit (2) above. Your machine will only have ONE pipe going into the water tank at the moment.
> 
> Ths supplied springs will give you:
> 
> 1. 9 bar (the recommended extraction pressure)
> 
> 2. 6.5 bar (a great lower pressure extraction pressure)
> 
> 3. 5 bar (even lower!)
> 
> (and your standard spring is 12 bar)
> 
> All you need to install them is a Philips screwdriver to remove the top of the Classic, and then a 10mm spanner to remove the OPV nipple from the pump - remove one spring, put a different one in and then refit the OPV nipple. It's a 2 minute job. If you need to fit the additional silicone pipe, then you pull the current one off the OPV nipple and put a silicone bung in it (other solenoid valve water is splashed over the inside of your machine!) and then attach the new silicone pipe to the OPV nipple and route it into the tank via one of the spare holes.
> 
> Simples!
> 
> It's all shipped in a little box to avoid any damage of the springs in transit:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested in buying - Everything is in stock and shipping now!


 Hey Mr Shades! 
Max with the Isomac Zaffiro here! Still loving the PID you put together for me!

I was just wondering if you thought your spring kit might work in my OPV. I fiddled with it a bit and got the pressure down from 12 to 10 bar at the group but would love it solidly sitting at 9 or lower.

thanks for any help!

here's a pic of the Zaffiro OPV


----------



## MrShades

Hey @DRAXXMENVONE - I have no idea if our OPV mod kit will work with your Zaffiro one, but if there's a spring inside then PM me and let me know the length and diameter of it and what pressure you get as standard and I'll see if I can come up with any options.


----------



## MrShades

The Shades of Coffee OPV mod kit is getting some good coverage over on YouTube lately - and this video is especially helpful, and well produced.






We'll hopefully be seeing a few more videos cropping up here and there on YouTube concerning Shades of Coffee mods in the coming weeks - so watch this space 😉


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

MrShades said:


> Hey @DRAXXMENVONE - I have no idea if our OPV mod kit will work with your Zaffiro one, but if there's a spring inside then PM me and let me know the length and diameter of it and what pressure you get as standard and I'll see if I can come up with any options.


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## MrShades

MrShades said:


> The Shades of Coffee OPV mod kit is getting some good coverage over on YouTube lately - and this video is especially helpful, and well produced.
> We'll hopefully be seeing a few more videos cropping up here and there on YouTube concerning Shades of Coffee mods in the coming weeks - so watch this space


As I hinted above - the latest James Hoffman video users our OPV mod kit on a 2015 Classic to great effect:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

A nice little mention of me too!


----------



## Stu Beck

> 1 hour ago, MrShades said:
> 
> As I hinted above - the latest James Hoffman video users our OPV mod kit on a 2015 Classic to great effect:


 That's a fantastic endorsement mate 👍


----------



## Michael87

Yeah I enjoyed that. Sounds like you helped with the wiring issues too!

His view counts have been skyrocketing in the last year


----------



## Buster

I have Mr Shades PID, OPV and spring mod too on a 2019 Classic Pro, and even as a relative beginner can endorse Mr Shades kit.


----------



## MrShades

Buster said:


> I have Mr Shades PID, OPV and spring mod too on a 2019 Classic Pro, and even as a relative beginner can endorse Mr Shades kit.


 We've got a few more interesting (and probably unique) things in the pipeline for improving and modding the Classic Pro - so watch this space 😉


----------



## Kez

Hi,

I fitted a new spring in my 2015 Classic today and for some reason I am getting absolutely nothing through the grouphead now. Pressure seems to be building up in the boiler as when I release the valve on the steam wand, water flows out through there. I have carefully reseated the OPV several times with no luck, and when I unscrewed it a bunch of water came spewing out.

Stupidly I didn't test the machine before fitting the spring, but it was working a couple months ago. It seems like it would be a big coincidence if something else was wrong but also doesn't seem like the issue I'm having would be cause by the OPV?

Thanks!


----------



## Kez

^ After some more troubleshooting it turns out my group valve was stuck. OPV mod is working well, thanks!


----------



## Chriss29

MrShades said:


> We've got a few more interesting (and probably unique) things in the pipeline for improving and modding the Classic Pro - so watch this space 😉


 Sounds exciting! Does it include a 'preheat' sort of mod ie the copper pipe round the boiler as I might start planning for that mod soon 

BTW Why might the steam power go down when lowering the OPV BAR? I didn't think the pump was engaged when the steam was in use. A daft question I'm sure but I'm still learning!


----------



## Plopmaster5000

Thanks to @MrShades for answering my questions on your new site and generally being super helpful. Followed the excellent fitting video and installed the OPV plus mod on my GCP, works great! So worth it!


----------



## BillyKape

Over sourness on medium roasted beans gone after the 9bar OPV installation. Was skeptical but the difference is huge.. tried the exact same coffee many times with the original and the 9 bar spring. I am still wondering two things...
Firstly why this big difference on taste ( is it due to the channeling caused from excess bar pressure with the original spring or because of the requirements of the particular roasting ? The difference is smaller in espresso or dark roast)

And secondly why Gaggia would make a choice like that ? Is it to support coffee pods and the pressurized basket ?

Thank you for the mod kit! Installation was really easy since I have the latest version so I only replaced the spring.

Steam power exactly the same.

I was about to quit trying to pull espresso shots from medium roasted coffee , now with the kit I can finally taste the flavors among the desired acidity! 🙂

Thanks again @MrShades!


----------



## Tony36

How do you tell which is the 9 bar spring in the 3 spring kit?


----------



## Wilkins1kc

Tony36 said:


> How do you tell which is the 9 bar spring in the 3 spring kit?


 It's explained in the instructions


----------



## shoom

Hi! Very happy with the kit, installation was very easy. I went for the 6.5 bar spring and I think it's working just fine. Just to make sure: is it normal that there is a good amount of water going through the escape pipe? It makes sense for me, since going from 12+ bar to 6.5 does mean the excess water has to go somewhere. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## MrShades

shoom said:


> Hi! Very happy with the kit, installation was very easy. I went for the 6.5 bar spring and I think it's working just fine. Just to make sure: is it normal that there is a good amount of water going through the escape pipe? It makes sense for me, since going from 12+ bar to 6.5 does mean the excess water has to go somewhere. Can anybody confirm?


 Yes - you'll get quite a lot of water going back to the tank.

Glad you're enjoying it - 6.5 bar is great!


----------



## Andri

This might be a little stretching it to ask for but I'll at least try. So I'm very keen on doing a 9 bar opv mod, but the price with shipping outside UK hurts a bit. Can you provide a detailed specification of the 9 bar spring?


----------



## MrShades

Andri said:


> This might be a little stretching it to ask for but I'll at least try. So I'm very keen on doing a 9 bar opv mod, but the price with shipping outside UK hurts a bit. Can you provide a detailed specification of the 9 bar spring?


 Where are you? Most people find our low cost shipping option very cost effective.


----------



## Vas

Hi everyone,

I have installed the 9 bar spring and i am using a gaggia classic pro 2019, a 21g bottomless portafilter,i am tamping, max coffee i used is 19g and in 20 seconds i am getting probably 50ml coffee. My grinder is a sette 270 at the finest setting.

With the 12bar spring and the normal portafilter i was getting 1:2 coffee in 25-30s without using the finest setting on the grinder. Any ideas on how to increase the extraction time and reduce ratio of beans to coffee to 1:2?

Many thanks


----------



## MrShades

Vas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have installed the 9 bar spring and i am using a gaggia classic pro 2019, a 21g bottomless portafilter,i am tamping, max coffee i used is 19g and in 20 seconds i am getting probably 50ml coffee. My grinder is a sette 270 at the finest setting.
> 
> With the 12bar spring and the normal portafilter i was getting 1:2 coffee in 25-30s without using the finest setting on the grinder. Any ideas on how to increase the extraction time and reduce ratio of beans to coffee to 1:2?
> 
> Many thanks


 Possibly grind finer - if you're at finest on the Sette then you'll need to further adjust or shim the burrs to go finer. You could dose higher - and try 20g.

However you could also be seeing severe channelling - a 21/22g basket is too large for 19g of coffee&#8230; and you will have a relatively deep puck, increasing resistance and increasing the chance of channeling. If I were you I'd go to 18g basket and start with 17-18g of coffee in it.


----------



## Vas

Hi @MrShades,

Thanks for the speedy reply, going to try it.

Vas


----------



## sattapaal

hmm. this is a very interesting thread. i've been playing around with my gaggia baby ivory, and have been struggling to get anything decent out of it without using the pressurized basket. i wonder, if the OPV spring provided here would be applicable to the gaggia baby class/twin/ivory too.

its absolute mad how different every machine seems to be. might take apart my gaggia ivory now, to see if it has anything spring loaded.


----------



## Dustbunny

In the comments of this video Marc from Whole Latte Love states that while the pump can generate more pressure, the actual pressure at the group is around 9 bar as water makes its way through the coffee during an extraction. You only measure a higher pressure when doing static tests. To him that makes the installation of a different spring unnecessary as long as you're grinding and extracting properly. Does he have a point?


----------



## Tomgag

....


----------



## Tomgag

Dustbunny said:


> In the comments of this video Marc from Whole Latte Love states that while the pump can generate more pressure, the actual pressure at the group is around 9 bar as water makes its way through the coffee during an extraction. You only measure a higher pressure when doing static tests. To him that makes the installation of a different spring unnecessary as long as you're grinding and extracting properly. Does he have a point?


 When does he say it?


----------



## Dustbunny

In the comments several people suggest that a 9 bar spring is also a nice enhancement. Marc replies repeatedly that he doesn't see it as a major advantage, citing the 9 bar actual pressure in the group during extraction. Maybe his test setup couldn't measure short peaks in pressure early in the process?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

He is right&#8230; to an extent. You can control pressure by controlling the flow of coffee during extraction, by grinding somewhat coarser, giving the pump will produce 15 bar pressure and the OPV is set to 12? As standard. Good luck with that.

I'd rather the expansion valve (Aka OPV) keep that variable at check for me. I'd challenge Marc to have a modded Classic with a pressure gauge and ask him to extract a shot at 9 bar +/- 0.5 bar with the stock OPV, for 25-30 seconds. 18g in, 36g out. That'd be some entertainment in itself.

don't believe everything you see or watch on the internet. They are a business. They sell the Classic. Do you really think, given their business model, that they will say "hey, the Classic is a great machine. But if you want to adjust the pressure, you'll need to buy some aftermarket springs."


----------



## MrShades

Dustbunny said:


> In the comments of this video Marc from Whole Latte Love states that while the pump can generate more pressure, the actual pressure at the group is around 9 bar as water makes its way through the coffee during an extraction. You only measure a higher pressure when doing static tests. To him that makes the installation of a different spring unnecessary as long as you're grinding and extracting properly. Does he have a point?


 Sort of. As with every espresso machine, the pressure of the extraction is generated by the resistance of the coffee puck. If this is perfect, and your machine is capable of pumping at 15bar - but the resistance (grind, dose, prep) of the puck is just right - then the pour could happen at 9 bar, sure. If you choke the machine and have a slow dribble then the pressure will quickly go to 15 bar, and if you have a real gusher then the pressure will probably be 1 bar.

The whole point of adjusting the OPV maximum pressure is to limit the peak possible water pressure that will hit (and compress) the puck.

If you have a machine capable of producing 15 bar - and the OPV is set to 12 bar for example... then a slightly incorrect puck will provide greater resistance. Once pressure builds behind the puck, the puck gets compressed. Higher pressure compresses the puck more, and this creates greater resistance to flow... which leads to higher pressure, etc. etc. So - a slightly incorrect puck quickly leads to maximum pressure, and the inevitable channelling or simply choking.

By adjusting the OPV to limit the maximum possible pressure, you are avoiding (or reducing the chance of escalating) issues with imperfect grind or puck-prep - and previously where a puck may have provided too much resistance to flow, allowing pressure to build, the puck to be further compressed, and the death spiral to continue - if it's limited to 9 bar then you have a much better chance of salvaging the shot and resulting in something more drinkable in the cup.

Oh - and whilst it wouldn't be right of me to disclose the names of customers - I'll leave you to guess who we've recently sent quite a number of OPV spring mod kits to. 😉


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@MrShades - I'm glad I was somewhat right on my post above! - Great to have it confirmed by the experts!



MrShades said:


> Oh - and whilst it wouldn't be right of me to disclose the names of customers - I'll leave you to guess who we've recently sent quite a number of OPV spring mod kits to.


 🤣

I'll bookmark this thread for future reference.... 🤣


----------



## Dustbunny

@MrShades Thanks for that detailed explanation, which confirms what I assumed - Marc measured pressure in ideal circumstances but the mod kit helps when things are less than perfect. I got the shipping confirmation for my kit yesterday and look forward to installing it!


----------



## Tomgag

Dustbunny said:


> @MrShades Thanks for that detailed explanation, which confirms what I assumed - Marc measured pressure in ideal circumstances but the mod kit helps when things are less than perfect. I got the shipping confirmation for my kit yesterday and look forward to installing it!


 Likewise. I have order the mod as well. Looking forward to comparing to the original spring and extraction process.


----------

